# Excel Keeps Changing Numbers to Dates



## heathabear (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi,
I have disabled every auto-correct and auto-format option I can find, but Excel still won't stop changing my numbers to dates. If I type 1-2, it automatically changes it to 2-Jan, and so on. I'd really appreciate any suggestions you can offer me. My bio grade appreciates it, too. Thanks.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Have you tried formatting the field(s) to text?


----------



## Raphael (Jun 20, 2001)

type an 'apostrophe before the number.


----------

